# BFN



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

BFN for me


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Nikki - af hasn't arrived has it?  You have tested 2 days early hun....I did that in December I tested on the Tuesday BFN then on the Thursday I got a BFP!  Kim got a BFN on her test date then went on to get a BFP (sorry am waffling)


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Nikki, I am sorry, you have tested early, test again in 2 days.  Do you get follie scans
Good luck strawbs


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

No af no and still feel nauseous but I just know its the end.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

please stay positive hun


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

There is no point hun but thanks anyway


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Aw Nikki, 

what did I say yesterday hunny?? IF its a bfn then dont be down-beat as it could be that it is a tad too early. 2 days early is quite a long time hun, please stay   and see what happens in a few days time.

Lots of love

Shezza  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Nikki...huge   hun. I got BFN yesterday, and thought AF had started but she's disappeared again! Try and stay   until/if she shows up. Test again on Saturday if she doesn't. You never know.

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

could be late implantation hun     like Kim


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

hi Nikki,

.  really sorry you got a BFN.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hang in there Nikki - like the others say - it could be too early - sending you lots of           

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Nikki, stay strong, its not over till its over


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Nikki,

In decemeber I tested one day early (based on a 28 day cycle, I sometimes have up to 30days) and I got a BFN, so thought it was all over.  But 3 days later AF had still not arrived and I was going out that evening, so I thought I had better test again just so I could have a drink without feeling quilty.  Well anyway I got the shock of my like when it was a  .

So it really isn't over until AF shows up.

Good luck

Love Tracy


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Aww Nikki Hun - hang on in there...


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Nikki

I really hope it was because u tested early - dont give up yet til AF does arrive - fingers crossed it wont tho!!
Good luck. Chin up.  Jo x


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Nikki



I echo what the other ladies have all said honey. CD27 could be too early.

Thinking of you 

xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Poots it'll stay a BFN - you know when you just know


----------

